# Eoplectreurys gertschi



## coleopteran (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool fossil and article if you're into that sorta stuff.

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2...(Top Stories 2&utm_content=Google Feedfetcher


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Feb 11, 2010)

i really like the comments posted under the report ^^


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 11, 2010)

ha, that's true, i never even looked at them!  thanks for pointing that out.




> I find it interesting that this was found in China, and there is a very obvious Oriental face in it. Looks like some kind of 8 legged Oriental dancer.





> I hate spiders, even the ones that are 165 million years old.


----------



## Caramell (Feb 13, 2010)

I found this comment interesting:



> It’s approximately the size of a spider


----------



## Hamburglar (Feb 15, 2010)

It is an interesting article.  I have a fossil spider from around 100 mya.  Remarkable preservation right down to the emboli.


----------

